# Weird



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

So, I was watching a couple that paired in my 150gal and they seemed to have bred. The male is guarding the nest and is 'fanning' the eggs. As I took a closer look at the nest, there's no eggs, at least not that I can see. There's about a 1/2 inch layer of white gravel in the tank. Maybe the eggs have sank into the gravel? Anyone else have this happen before?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

So just earlier today I tried siphoning the nest area of the one that does the fanning behavior but there's absolutely no eggs there. Anyone experience this before?


----------

